# Miniature Turnings



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Club challenge in the morning is miniatures. Everything must be under 2â€. Here are a few Christmas tree ornament that I did.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

John, those are very nice ! I am looking forward to seeing them !


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Neat!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

All look great but the one on the left ROCKS! The grain is outstanding for such a tiny piece.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

BTW, those just might make really cool charms (if not fragile)


----------

